# Scored Crab Apple Wood!



## travcoman45 (May 1, 2008)

Stopped after work tonight and picked up bout 1/3 rd pickup load of crab apple wood.  Gonna cut it in slabs then chop into chunks, then season.  Bout 6 months from know I will be smokin with some great new wood!


----------



## crewcab4x4 (May 1, 2008)

Good find trav. I need to find an apple tree to cut down..

Jason


----------



## capt dan (May 1, 2008)

Just split myself about a  1/2 rick of it las week, tomorrow, its Cherry, and a lot of it. Just took down 2 huge cherry trees. Gettin some mullberry this weekend! Next seasons wood supply is growing!


----------



## desertlites (May 1, 2008)

good score guys-alot of orange groves around here-hmmm-anybody used orange before?


----------



## pineywoods (May 1, 2008)

nice score trav


----------



## richtee (May 1, 2008)

Yep. There's a thread on orange. Search member name Fudley Not me tho... I TRIED actually... I sent him money to ship some and never got it   Grrrr.


----------



## kookie (May 1, 2008)

Great score on the wood..............My dad have used orange wood before, its not to bad.....I am hoping to get some here when folks come back to Nd from Florida in a couple months.........


----------



## acarbone624 (May 20, 2008)

You can smoke with crab apple?  I have one of those trees in my yard.


----------



## snowsmoker (May 20, 2008)

Can maple or oak be used to smoke?  I want to find somekind of wood around my area I can cut down myself and smoke with.  Im not really big on apple wood though, but with all the apple orchards around I could probably get it easily.


----------

